# 93312 versus 93355



## vmidla (Oct 9, 2017)

Needing some clarification of when 93355 would be used for TEE instead of 93312. Anesthesiologist is performing. If the TEE report does not state that the TEE was for guidance of a transcatheter intracardiac or great vessel(s) structural intervention(s) then would 93312 be billed instead even if the cardiac surgeon is performing a TAVR or any of the other procedure listed within the code description? Also code 93355 states 3D which is not being performed, 2D is being utilized. Would 93312 be correct in this situation?


----------

